# The EDM Exchange \,,,/ ((d(=_=)b)) \,,,/



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

@pretty.Odd


----------



## Beak (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

*BACK FROM MAINE!! I hate long drives.. >_>*


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


>


Mnemonic triggers engaged
Program loaded: run? Y/n

*presses Y*


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

sprinkles said:


> Mnemonic triggers engaged
> Program loaded: run? Y/n
> 
> *presses Y*


I take you those and raise you these:


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I take you those and raise you these:


Very well, I'll meet your raise with these!


----------



## claude (Aug 20, 2009)

Boards of canada, kind of IDM/Ambient/Psychedelic, but really accesible too, and the video for this songs kind of cool





I also got this compilation of house music called Prime Numbers, but its kind of album orientated instead of club tracks and it's really good.


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

*Found a new dubstep guy and his music is badass!*


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm not sure if anyone else is into it, but I have a gigantic collection of video game remixes.

Many are unusual, but if you do your bit of searching, you find some good ones.


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

*If nothing else listen to the first song!*


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Clear (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh, I love this!  My roommate first year of college was a huge fan of electronica, and got me hooked as well. Lately, been getting into electroswing...
















I also am fond of this album: It's Murder | LapFox Trax


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

@sprinkles @Clear


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

@Eos

^^


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

*lol Whatsup.*


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

@Eos


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

@sprinkles


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

Just found this, so much energy in Hardstyle! LESSTHANTHREE


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

I love this song, simply for the deep voice! 






You can't beat some nice shufflin'!


----------



## corvus12 (Aug 31, 2012)

Does Alan Parson Count for us old People ?:wink:


----------



## UnderGroundKingz (Sep 3, 2012)

I was about to make an EDM thread. Thank god I looked before making one

This is my song right now.






Up on the hill, across the blue lake,
That's where I had my first heartbreak
I still remember how it all changed
My father said
Don't you worry, don't you worry child
See heaven's got a plan for you
Don't you worry, don't you worry now
Yeah!​


----------

